# Caliper colour?



## JFidddy (Jul 9, 2018)

So, I fitted spacers today, and noticed my hubs have surface rust and my calipers have paint peeling off and look tired.

I'm going to tidy it all up, I'll spray the hub in black likely, but not sure whether to keep the calipers reserved and go with black/grey, or go with red for a bit of detail?

Anyone got any pictures? I have a white TTS with 19" Le Mans wheels in anthracite, just a tad darker than the ones you get on the black edition.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Silver*!

Unless you are 19 and wear a back to front baseball cap, then it's red**!  

*I am old and boring

**Red is fine as standard or on performance brakes.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

All black on mine, on a black car with anthracite alloys. Also did the hubs, disc edges and backing plates


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, *Red *or *yellow*  
Age is not a limitation on caliper colour.
Hoggy.


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Painted mine red, on a silver car. I'm 50 going on 15 since I got my TT.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

edgejedi said:


> Painted mine red, on a silver car. I'm 50 going on 15 since I got my TT.


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] even though you are just a youngster :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Im going different colour from my black calipers on my silver car..


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

edgejedi said:


> Painted mine red, on a silver car. I'm 50 going on 15 since I got my TT.


Looks like PINK

Bloody Red, I wanted to paint the rotor bronze but can't find a very high temp with that color


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Jasonl said:


> Im going different colour from my black calipers on my silver car..


This is a really good choice! 
Good for a car in a 'plain' colour. We done it on the misses way back when she had it


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

I always feel that painting the "basic" calipers in a bright colour only emphasizes how unattractive and puny they look.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT (Jun 30, 2016)

tttony said:


> I always feel that painting the "basic" calipers in a bright colour only emphasizes how unattractive and puny they look.


It's nice to get rid of the rust, TT is a sports car so a nice colour works fine, look silly on a basic A4 or something though ha!

I may just buy new brembo calipers when I feel like sorting them out.


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

I done silver then black with the rings so met purple with white rings , can always change them its no trouble just wanted something different from the norm colours..


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Mine are matte red, not gloss. A bit less flashy, but still has a nice contrast. I originally did mine in silver but they disappeared with the silver wheels and body color. Also did the hubs silver to clean them up too. Just get as much rust off as you can, and use silver engine enamel instead of caliper paint. Covers the rust better. Mine are now going on 5 years and are still holding up quite well.

Of course the wheel design will also have an effect on what can be seen. The last picture is of my old 19" wheels before I swapped them over to 17's -

DUPLI-COLOR® Supertherm 300º 
https://www.motipdupli.com/en/lang/prod ... ries%5D=17


----------



## Nic76 (11 mo ago)

Jasonl said:


> Im going different colour from my black calipers on my silver car..


What is this colour called, assume its not just purple . Its lovely?


----------

